# secondary spring



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i just changed mine out on the bf 750 and the prairie 650.they sure do cut down on topend huh.

i put the lime green one in my 750 and i dont need low range anymore,that jokers has all kinda bottom end.i put the almond in the prairie and it is good to go.

thanks for the video and the great site.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would still use Low when in the mud... You can still burn up a belt even w/ the new spring if your muddin in High. Glad you liked the video though! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm glad the videos helped someone.
We'll have more to come in the future.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

the homemade tool and video and i waqs good to go.i will use low in the mud but at least i can trail ride in high and not worry about it.
thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah thats what I liked about it. Being able to trail ride in high. I hardley ever use low now w/ these smaller tires. I only use low if Im in the mud, and have to put it in 4x4.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i didnt know it would kill the top that much but it will probably save my butt in the trails ,since i cant go to fast.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Once you slap on some meats it's another story.


----------



## jksimpson (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah you think you killed your topend with a lime green wait untill you put some meats and a stiffer spring in there... you be like its hard to hold on up to 30 wait it tops out at 30 lol...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, drop a yellow in and let her eat...

You can't go fast but you get there fast....


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

lime green and 28's it it,i still might try the green and see which one i like it more.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I hardley ever use low now w/ these smaller tires. I only use low if Im in the mud, and have to put it in 4x4.


you should use low range more. then steve wont be able to talk as much smack about you havin ta push out of holes!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

You obviously don't know Steve.....he's gonna talk smack any ways LOL

I know i would:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha! Thats the truth.. I was in 4x4 & low, I really had no business in that hole anyway, w/ the 26 MST's... it was that nasty, but no guts not glory right, and shoot, I STILL made it to the end before I lost my momentum.... :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Your still suffering from big *** outlaw syndrome :aargh4:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we really shoulda got some vids! 
**** wife and her yer not taking my **** camera!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... Yeah I might have to dive back in eventually. I'm having fun riding it like it sits right now though... lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

You know you got the itch!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

how much difference between the green and lime green as far as top end and such.gonna pull the sbacks and put the vamp/mzilla combo on.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

prolly, 5mph? maybe? thats just a guess.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lime green i was limited to 50-55 on 27 laws.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm running the green with 28 laws and i'm back up in the mid 60s. with the red I dropped to 43...


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

but I dont have a stock primary either - stage 3 work with different primary spring and weights. so not sure what a stock primary will do with the green.


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

the lime green really dropped it i am gonna put in the green and go from there.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I had 29.5 Laws and had the red and I know it's necessary, but I didn't like the super low gearing. I sold the laws and just got more put on today. I got a green secondary at the moment and I like the gearing. Not too much thick peanut butter mud around here so I'm going to give it a shot. If nothing else I will step up to the lime green.


----------



## duby05 (Dec 30, 2008)

i just put a yellow secondary in my 650 and im bout to order a lime green primary i think....not too sure i would want to go with the almond....oh and the yellow with the 32s made a big difference


----------

